# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Big 12 adds 4 teams to the league....

## tlmjl

BYU
HOUSTON
UCF
CINCINNATI

AFTER LOSING TEXAS AND OKLAHOMA TO THE SEC THE BIG 12 IS TRYING TO MAKE UP FOR THEIR DEPARTURE.

Have always been a Oklahoma football fan but as far as I am concerned they can go suck a lollipop.  Very selfish move on those colleges action.  Leave tradition behind...its all about money.

https://sports.yahoo.com/big-12-offi...140831354.html

----------

Authentic (09-11-2021),dinosaur (09-11-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

To the colleges and universities, it' always about money.  Too bad for the kids who are playing their hearts out.  

So what is our solution?   Just give the players their own value streams, of course!   :Geez:  :Geez: 

Money!  Go Dollars!  Whoops, I mean "Go Team!"

----------

